# HELP - thrush, vomiting, mom's having a breakdown...



## Sleepyheaded_Mama (Apr 5, 2009)

I feel like such a rotten mommy right now - my 1 week 3 day old baby has about the worst case of thrush you can imagine - started Friday night / Saturday morning and is now just horrible. He has also been vomiting, not all the time, but off and on since he was born. In the hospital they said it was because he was born cesarean and wasn't squeezed through the vaginal canal so he had a lot of mucus remaining he had to rid himself of. They even suctioned his stomach at one point and removed quite a bit. Some days are better than others. Today it was 4 times. And there is always some mucus in the vomit. I nurse him, go to burp him and EVERYTHING just gushes back out of him and all over both of us. Took him to a ped this morning, not our ped (he was booked solid), and she prescribed Nystatin, which okay yeah it has sucrose but I am way too tired and in too much pain to debate that with a Dr. I don't even know. She watched him nurse and felt pretty positive that between my rapid let-down and his gulping, that he's getting too much air and that is causing him to vomit. She suggested popping him on and off more frequently to burp him before he gets so much in his stomach. So I've been doing that all day since our appointment and he still threw up everything two more times! Once after a feeding that was pretty laid-back since I decided to just do block feedings, he had nursed on the side that was not at all 'full' so there was no huge let-down and he STILL vomited everything. His stomach just makes these sounds and the next thing you know milk is gushing out of his nose and mouth. So I'm horrified thinking he has pyloric stenosis or something equally horrid wrong with him. He is still pooping and wetting all the time, and has gained 11 ounces in the last week since he's been home, so obviously he's keeping down enough to at least eliminate and grow. I'm just panicky. And I'm all alone now because my mom had to go back home to work, she just left yesterday morning, and I'm on my own with 4 kids and it feels like everything is going wrong with my beautiful little baby. And probably my hormones are making it all feel so much worse than it really is.

Does anyone know if Citricidex GSE helps with thrush? I've read about Citricidal, but I only have Citricidex on hand. If I take it orally, and I know nothing about dosing or mixing or anything, but could that help rid my system of yeast? Is it safe to take while nursing and might it help Brenan get rid of his thrush faster?

Ok, he just threw up again, after letting him sit semi-upright for a good long time after feeding. ::freaking OUT::


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Hugs to you mama, you sound overwhelmed. You are rightly concerned about your new baby. I would try getting him to a chiropractor or a craniosacral therapist for an adjustment. Yes GSe will get rid of yeast, it is a bit harsh especially for a newborn. I take biotin for yeast and candex in between meals. Start with 1 mg biotin a day and work your way up to whatever dose keeps things under control (I take several grams a day). Biotin needs magnesium to work so take at least 400mg a day, you can take up to bowel Tolerance which may be much more than that. Also add a probiotic for yourself and one for the baby


----------



## Ruthiegirl (Jun 25, 2004)

Yes, mama. It is time for the Nyastin. You and your baby both need to be treated for it to be effective. You will probably be given a topical cream for your nipples and a liquid to rub inside your baby's mouth.

If you are feeling deep breast pain, you may ask your DR about Diflucan. It is an oral prescription that can eliminate yeast that is deeper in the breast tissue that cannot be treated with a topical cream.

Thrush can lead to excessive gas. The burping, vomiting, gassiness is common in babies with thrush. The treatment may make it worse for a short while. This is due to the die-off of yeast cells in the guts that will effect a baby for a few days.

A couple of good thrush articles:

http://www.llli.org/FAQ/thrush.html

http://www.llli.org/NB/NBMayJun93p83.html

Good luck and congratulations on your new baby.


----------

